
Nobody is ever allowed to move to another country, the end. -Google - ceylanismail
http://www.androidpolice.com/2015/11/21/psa-you-cant-change-your-google-accounts-country-if-its-tied-to-a-merchant-account/
======
doubt_me
I have a similar problem with google.

I lost access to my original gmail. If anybody took a 10 second overview they
would see that I am the original owner but I am forced to sit back while an
automated form response + an automated email response + an entire team of
engineers + support forums + forum moderators + all the actual info I do still
have on the account (which is accurate) and its still not enough to get my
account back.

